# A question of beer



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

As I am hoping to attend my first rally at Binton I have come up with a very important question. 
The question stems from the fact that I live in Belgium (land of chocolate and Beer) and do not know the current situation in the UK.
When I left England (6 years ago) the price of a pint was about the 2 to 2.5 mark but here in Belgium it felt almost free.
For instance my local charges 2.5 euro for 500ml of Juplier (lager like st3ella without the UK version hangover).
I pay in the super market about 8 Euro for a crate of the same (6 liters).
So what is the current damage in the UK?
Also if I load up with valuable liquid commodities will I be in danger of being gassed for my Stocks (Just joking) but I guess I should try to balance weight versus cost.
Normally I do tend to stock up a bit when traveling but with so many people I could easily run out!
Here sipping a relatively cheap beer 
Mike


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Meanwhile in rural Glos

Stella with the hangover 2.70 per pint
Lowenbrau without the hangover 2.90 per pint

I'm coming to Belgium get me one in :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Here in Salisbury Crop Circle (2nd best beer in the world) £1.60 on a monday £2 rest of week. Walton-on-Thames some nitro keg rubbish masquerading as beer £3.20 

Regards Frank


PS Summer Lightning is the best beer in the world unfortunately can't remember how much it costs in fact I remember very little after drinking it :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Frank,

It's like most potions from the Hop Back Brewery, verrrrryyyy moooooreishhhh.

Jock.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

If you want good cheap beer, I would recommend that you bring your own.

Ralph


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi
Leffe as taken of a lot over here in the last 12/18months.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Price in the club was £2.90 for a pint of beer and a coke when we popped in the other week I think Mike.

Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

A pal of mine visits his estranged children living in France and often brings me back a host of trappist beers.

My favourites are Chti @ 5.5% and Chimay @ 7% & 9% ABV. He also brought me one called Kastel @ 11.5%. 8O 8O 

Not being a lager drinker, I do find the lager type trappist beers to be very tasty.
Most of them are about 1 to 1.5 Euros per 500ml bottle. Very reasonable.

Jock


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

And to answer another of your questions so far ignored, I personally know about a dozen or so MHers some of who have replied to you already and I can without fear of contradiction state that you WOULD be gassed (NOT JOKING) for your supplies :lol:


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Fellow subscriber beware (well the males )

Police are warning all men who frequent clubs, parties & local pubs to be alert and stay cautious when offered a drink from any woman.

Many females use a date rape drug on the market called "Beer."

The drug is found in liquid form and is available anywhere. It comes in bottles, cans, or from taps and in large "kegs". Beer is used by female sexual predators at parties and bars to persuade their male victims to go home and sleep with them.

A woman needs only to get a guy to consume a few units of Beer and then simply ask him home for no strings attached sex.

Men are rendered helpless against this approach. After several beers, men will often succumb to the desires to sleep with horrific looking women whom they would never normally be attracted.

After drinking beer, men often awaken with only hazy memories of exactly what happened to them the night before, often with just a vague feeling that "something bad" occurred.

At other times these unfortunate men are swindled out of their life's savings, in a familiar scam known as "a relationship."

In extreme cases, the female may even be shrewd enough to entrap the unsuspecting male into a longer term form of servitude and punishment referred to as "marriage." Men are much more susceptible to this scam after beer is administered and sex is offered by the predatory females.

Please! Forward this warning to every male you know.

If you fall victim to this "Beer" scam and the women administering it, there are male support groups where you can discuss the details of your shocking encounter with similarly victimized men.

For the support group nearest you, just look up Golf Courses" in the phone book.

For a video to see how beer works click here:

www.brackenspub.com/beer.swf

Roy and Helen


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

gaspode has just added their name to attend this rally

PLEASE IGNORE POST - TESTING RALLY LISTINGS


----------



## VS_Admin (Nov 4, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

vs_Admin has just added their name to attend this rally

*Please ignore also - testing Rally *

Jeff


----------

